# Kühlung Xeon-Server



## Johannes Postler (27. September 2004)

Hallo,

Ich muss folgenden Server zu kühlen:

Xeon 2,4 GHz
1024 MB DDR RAM
2 x 36 GB SCSI
2 x 450 Watt redundante Netzteile
Intel Server Board
das ganze in einem Intel Server Chassis SC 5200 


Wie stark würdet ihr die Kühlung machen? Reichen 2 x 57m³/h als Gehäuselüfter? Einer davon sitzt weiter vorne bei den Festplatten, der andere hinten. Zusätzlich sind natürlich noch der Prozessor- sowie die Netzteillüfter drin.
Soll ich noch mehr Lüfter hineinbauen, oder passt das so?


----------



## Johannes Postler (28. September 2004)

OK, ich hab jetzt einfach noch einen 57 m³/h Lüfter, der hinauslüftet hinten reingebaut.


----------

